# not enough disk space



## ekoo (May 2, 2014)

Hi,

I have two hard disks of 160 GB each but there is a problem here:

```
Filesystem      Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ada0s1a     18G     17G    -20M   100%    /
devfs           1.0k    1.0k      0B   100%    /dev
/dev/ada0s1b    125G     32M    114G     0%    /home
procfs          4.0k    4.0k      0B   100%    /proc
devfs           1.0k    1.0k      0B   100%    /var/named/dev
```

I want to know how to resize the hard disk or resize for patch (/)*.*

*T*hanks to all*.*


----------



## SirDice (May 2, 2014)

This should free up some space, you can remove the debug symbols from the kernel: `find /boot -name '*.symbols' -delete`


----------



## ekoo (May 2, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> This should free up some space, you can remove the debug symbols from the kernel: `find /boot -name '*.symbols' -delete`



I want to take 100 GB from /home and add it to /. Can you show me how?

Thank you*.*


----------



## SirDice (May 2, 2014)

ekoo said:
			
		

> I want take 100GB from ( /home ) and add it to ( / )


You will have to remove ada0s1b completely, resize ada0s1a and create a new (smaller) ada0s1b. Very dangerous to do if you're not used to modifying partition tables. So make backups.

Handbook: 18.3. Resizing and Growing Disks


----------



## monkeyboy (May 2, 2014)

*Y*ou can probably do a `tunefs -m 6 /dev/ada0s1a` to free up a little extra space in the meantime. You'll have to do it in single user mode as / is active.

Do you know what all that 17 GB is for? Make sure you don't have massive log files somewhere chewing up all that valuable space.


----------

